# A different world



## semi-ambivalent (Aug 26, 2010)

I just spent an entire day working with an Ubuntu server that tried to upgrade itself. I've had problems with FreeBSD; no OS is immune, but today cemented my belief that Linux is a mess, and that's not going to change soon.

sa


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 27, 2010)

It self upgrades? Are we admins out of work?


----------



## anomie (Aug 27, 2010)

Apparently not.  Perhaps Canonical intends to create jobs by rolling out self-breaking OSes. I thought Redmond had the monopoly on that. 

(OK, I'll stop trolling.)

---

Disclosure: I've got an Ubuntu netbook, so I can't talk too much smack.


----------



## rbelk (Aug 27, 2010)

Did you install the package that does automatic security updates? This is an option while installing the OS. BTW, never select it


----------

